# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Was gibts Neues in der Alte Heimat .

## rampo

Sensation: Weiße Tiger-Fünflinge in Kernhof

Das Kameltheater Kernhof in St. Aegyd (Bezirk Lilienfeld) ist vor vier Jahren um einen „weißen Zoo“ erweitert werden, wo Ende 2012 weiße Tiger-Vierlinge zur Welt kamen. Nun wurde diese Sensation noch getoppt: Am 25. April kamen Fünflinge zur Welt.
Orf.













Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, und einen davon nennen sie Obama - is echt a Chuzpe!

----------


## rampo

„Waluliso“ wäre heute 100 Jahre alt


Ein Wiener Original würde heute seinen 100. Geburtstag feiern: Ludwig Weinberger, besser bekannt als „Waluliso“. Jahrelang war er mit weißem Umhang und einem Apfel in der Stadt unterwegs und wies die Wiener auf die Bedeutung von Nächstenliebe hin.

Mehr dazu in oesterreich.ORF.at

Er liess mich nicht vom Apfel abbeissen , bin im einmal begegnet .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Pensionen: Hundstorfer sieht Zeichen für Trendumkehr


Das Pensionsantrittsalter ist im vergangenen Jahr um mehr als acht Monate gestiegen. In den ersten fünf Monaten 2014 lag es bei 58,77 Jahren, im gleichen Zeitraum 2013 bei 58,06 Jahren. Sozialminister Rudolf Hundstorfer (SPÖ) bezeichnete das im „Standard“-Interview (Donnerstag-Ausgabe) als erstes „greifbares Zeichen, dass sich der Trend umkehrt“.

In den fünf Jahren zuvor war das Antrittsalter um insgesamt nicht einmal fünf Monate gestiegen. Und heuer ist auch die Zahl der Pensionsneuantritte um ein Prozent gesunken. Außerdem habe der Zulauf in die Invaliditätspension in den ersten fünf Monaten gegenüber dem Vorjahr bereits um 14 Prozent abgenommen, sagte der Minister.

Die Weichen seien gestellt, um das faktische Antrittsalter anzuheben und Invaliditäten zu vermeiden. Die Schranken, die gegen die Frühpensionen gesetzt wurden, zeigen jetzt Wirkung, meint Hundstorfer und hält weitere - von der ÖVP geforderte - Pensionsreformen nicht für nötig.

Orf 

Wein4tler du bist eine Ausname , arbeiten bis 65 Jahre .

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, is was eh I bin deppat! Aber im Februar gehe I dann endgültig. Ab Dezember, Jänner Urlaub und dann Urlaub für immer.

Den Vickerl-Waluliso (*Wa*sser, *Lu*ft,* Li*cht und *So*nne) hab i a kennt. Der is im Winter mit seiner Tunika und dem Reichsapfel
mit Langlaufskier auf da Mariahülfer-Strassen auf den Gleis von der Strassenbahn grennt. Ein leichten Huscherer hat er schon ghabt.
Für die Nackerpatzerl in da Lobau hat er se a eingsetzt - dann hams eam net eine lassen zu den Nackerten.

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler .

Du kennst ja meinen Juengeren Bruder , vom Besuch bei Euch .

47 Jahre Jung und ab 1 Juli in Pension , ja die Eisenbahner .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein Paar Winterbilder aus der Alten Heimat 
Der Oetscher



Puchenstuben





Der Hauptbahnhof .








Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Von meinem Großelternhaus, welches auf nem Hügel steht, sieht man den nur 32 Km enfernten Ötscher auch recht schön!

Nachgestellt mit Google Earth


LG TW

----------


## rampo

Ja Tiger das ist der Hausberg von den Mundls  :: 

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ja Tiger das ist der Hausberg von den Mundls Fg.


Nau jo, u. a. ist der _Ötscher_ auch dabei. 
Die Mundls haben ja viele Hausberge...Hochkar, Annaberg, Josefsberg, Alpl, u. den Semmering, wo s' gerne wandern u. schiefahren gehen.

Wenn wir aber ganz genau sein wollen, so sind nur Rax u. Schneeberg die eig. Wiener Hausberge!

KS TW  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Genau TW, und den Schneeberg sieht man auch von Wien ganz gut an Tagen, wo dann eine Schlechtwetterfront zu erwarten ist. Bei Schönwetter verschwindet er im Dunst.
Rampo, hast de Büdln vom Internet oder vom Bruada?

----------


## rampo

Von einen Freund aus dem Gesichter Schneider Buch FB ,

Fg. Der Bauer immer am laufenden , und manchmal laufts mir auch davon .

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Heute haben sie bei uns um die Ecke einen Friseur festgenommen, weil er in seinem Geschäft Drogen verkauft und Nutten vermittelt hat. 

Da sieht man mal wieder, dass man in keinen Menschen hinein schauen kann. 

Ich war jahrelang Kunde bei ihm und hatte keine Ahnung, dass er Friseur ist...


LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

I hau mi weg!

----------


## schorschilia

> Heute haben sie bei uns um die Ecke einen Friseur festgenommen, weil er in seinem Geschäft Drogen verkauft und Nutten vermittelt hat.


...erinnert mich an Korat; Waschen , schneiden, schlecken...... ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Tausende Dresdener bilden Menschenkette
> https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Tausende...e21575852.html

----------

